# Eclipse 3.3 JEE- kann kein J2EE Projekt erstellen



## Expseeker (28. Sep 2007)

ich habe mir die Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers - Windows (125 MB)
heruntergeladen.
Ich hatte zu Beginn die Runtime j2re1.4.2_05 eingestellt, welche sich auf meiner Fetsplatte befand. Und wollte ein SWT Projekt erstellen.
Ich musste das JavaArchiev für das SWT "Framework" zum Projekt hinzufügen. Auffällig war hier dass der in der Hilfe beschriebene Weg ein Projekt aus einem Archiev heraus (swt.jar) zum Porjekt hinzuzufügen zwar existiert, aber schlicht und einfahc in der Windowsversion? nicht funktioniert.

Der gängige weg war einfach-
Projects- Properties -> Javabuildpath -> externes Archiev und dann einfach ein externes Archiev hinzufügen. Und schon konnte man wunderschön SWT Fensterchen bauen.

Als zweites wollte ich nun ein J2EE Projekt anlegen.
Angeblich sollte man da einfach über File->New..->Project
ein J2EE Projekt auswählen können. Dies wird auch im Video auf der Eclipse Hompage gezeigt.

Doch leider existiert diese Projekt-Option nicht.
Ich habe nur die Ordner: General, CVS,Java und Plugin-Development.

Gleiches gilt auch für die Ansicht. Eine J2EE Perspektive existiert einfach nicht und kann auch nicht bei Window_>Customize Perspektive ausgewählt werden.

Dabei habe ich mit 100% Sicherheit die Windowsversion von Eclipse FÜR JEE Entwicklung. (2mal downgeloaded, Dateigröße ist wie angegeben)

Jetzt frage ich euch was ich falshc gemacht habe, warum ich kein J2EE Projekt auswählen kann.




Zusätzlich habe ich mir später noch die
SDK für JEE 5 und die JDK 5 : ( java_ee_sdk-5_03-windows.exe )von der SUN Homepage gesaugt und installiert.

Ich habe dann im Eclipse die Runtime-Environment gegen die neuere Version (5.0 bzw 6.0) getauscht. Auch die JEE 5 SDK ist installiert.
Hat aber in meinem Eclipseprogramm (welches ich übrigesn nicht installieren musste (konnte man gleich nahc dem downlaod als exe aufrufen) keine Veränderung gebracht.

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Für die J2EE Distribution brauchst du eine JRE >= 1.5. Schau mal bei help -> about -> configuration details mit was dein Eclipse gestartet wird.


----------



## Guest (28. Sep 2007)

ich habe einen 1.5er installiert
den hab ich auhc ausgewählt

Mein Problem ist, dass die Option ein J2EE Projekt zu erstellen bei mir nicht existiert. Lediglich "Java" steht zur verfügung.
Ich weiss aber nicht wie ich diese fehlende Projekt-Erstelloption herbekomme- oder ob die vll bei allen Eclipse 3.3 fehlt.


----------



## expseeker (28. Sep 2007)

Das sind alle Projektmöglichkeiten die ich habe:


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2007)

Solltest eine Callisto distri holen:
http://www.eclipse.org/callisto/java.php

WTP ist was du suchst.

Exadel Studio Pro ist auch eine gute alternative, bzw. das Red Hat Developer Studio Beta 1, wenn es denn nur zum Testen ist.


----------



## Guest (29. Sep 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solltest eine Callisto distri holen:
> http://www.eclipse.org/callisto/java.php
> 
> WTP ist was du suchst.
> ...


Und nachts ist es kälter als draußen.
Calisto ist doch schon viieeeel zu alt. ;-)


@expseeker
Wie sieht das Plugins-Verzeichnis von deinem Eclipse-JEE aus? Gibt es dort jede Menge Plugins, die mit 
org.eclipse.jst.* oder org.eclipse.wst.* anfangen? Hast du zufällig ein Workspace von einer älteren Version 
ausgewählt?
Die Auswahl der Projekte in deinem Screenshot sieht mir ganz nach der "IDE for Java-Developer" Version 
von Eclipse.
Die Default-Perspektive bei "IDE for Java EE Developers" ist JEE statt Java, wie bei anderen Versionen.


----------



## expseeker (30. Sep 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




richtig es gibt jede menge org.eclipse.jst.* oder org.eclipse.wst.* Plugins
nur die IDE ansich schient absolut nicht jee mäßig zu sein. es gibt die perspektive jee nicht
und als defaultperspektive war java eingestellt.

mir scheint als haben die einen fehler gemacht
ich werde mir mal version 3.2 saugen


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2007)

expseeker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir scheint als haben die einen fehler gemacht


Aber klar doch. Es waren die anderen  :wink:


----------

